# Nigerian Dwarf milk



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I was thinking of getting a ND. However I was told by a Goat judge that Unless I get one of them high priced ND goats that was bred for milk production that there not worth it cause you only average about 1-2 cups a milk a day. How accurate is this.  
Thanks in Advance
Laura


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You do need one with good milking lines.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

It's different with every doe. When I first started my NDs were just pets and some of them gave 2 cups and others have a little over a quart a day. It's worth it to get does from milking lines though, even if they are a bit more pricey. There's a much better chance that you'll get good milkers that way


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

There is a happy medium. If you can find someone that keeps a small herd for milk, but doesn't show or keep papered goats you can find a decent milker for less money. 

How much milk you need is probably the most important factor in deciding whether to get a top milker or not. My Pygmy gives a quart a day at peak production and that's fine for our needs.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

It depends on the doe. My First freshening doe (who was also my first milking goat) gave a little over 2 cups this year. But her production also went down a little after I bought her and she was separated from one of her 2 kids. 

I know plenty of NDs though that give more than that and it's worth it to get one with decent milking lines. Plus it's not really expensive to get ones with decent lines. I personally like the Nigerians Dwarfs because they make nice pets in addition to giving milk and their small size makes them easier to handle


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

the taste of the milk is worth every penny! we have reg and grade nd. all our does have great bloodlines even the grades. we make the most deliciious yogurt and cheese, and the milk is sweet and sort of like 1/2 and 1/2. we show alpines nubians and nd. and we get alot of advertising from our nds because the public thinks they are babies. so we get many chances to hand out business cards. as for production once you start taking the babies away, you should get at least a quart a day. we leave our babies on from 8-12 weeks and milk them once a day while the babies are with them for 12 hours a day, then we milk them twice a day. they will gradually produce less but the good thing is tha nds breed year round so you should never be without milk unless you want to be.


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Mine was a ff and gave a pint morning and night and was not from good milking lines. I bought some from good milking lines and will be able to tell you about how much they milk when they kid. Milk is great tasting and makes good cheese. Lots of butterfat.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

My best milker is a Grade doe who gives a half gallon a day at peak lactation and more than 2 cups (1 quart) a day the rest of the time (late fall). I have kids for sale from her every spring here in Central Indiana


----------



## ShannonM (Mar 29, 2011)

I think the best part of buying a doe from milking lines is the records involved. You definitely know what you're getting as far as the genetics, every goat is going to be different but when you have solid records that makes everything easier. That is why I'm going to try my hardest to start milk testing next year. Just so I have solid records to show prospective buyers.


----------



## ShannonM (Mar 29, 2011)

Also, if you're located in Advance, IN. We live about a mile north of Advance


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Well that settles it for me, I am going to do my best to get one!  I look forward to tasting there milk! 
Thanks for all the reply's !!
Laura


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, I guess I totally lucked out because my ND gives a little over 1/2 a cup a day.  LOL


----------

